# trail in mittelfranken



## Canyon.86 (6. März 2010)

hallo wollte mal fragen ob es in der umgebung mittelfranken ein paar gute trails gibt?


----------



## Ghostrider87 (6. März 2010)

Bei uns in Burgbernheim und Umgebung, gibts doch schon was fürs erste ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (7. März 2010)

hey ihr beiden 
das würde mich auch interessieren,
aber ihr solltet vllt das ganze da posten:
*Frankenland, Oberpfalz und Fichtelgebirge  *

dann mal viel Glück, vllt meldet sich ja einer


----------



## Ghostrider87 (7. März 2010)

Aja ok danke, sind noch frischlinge hier in dem forum, müssen bei dem themen gewirr erst mal durch blicken XD


----------



## hofschalk (8. März 2010)

probier doch mal alles rund um den schmausenbuck in nbg. (tiergarten) da gibts genug.


----------



## X-Präsi (8. März 2010)

Habe kurzerhand den Thread aus dem Open Trails Forum hierher verschoben zwecks Erhöhung der Trefferquote


----------



## Ghostrider87 (8. März 2010)

aja? Nürnberg is ja nen Katzensprung entfernt, und um den Tiergarten kann man Biken echt?


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2010)

http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=6&Itemid=36


----------



## stevenstommy (16. März 2010)

guck mal unter:   gps-tour.info     gib pommelsbrunn oder happurg ein.
gruß stevenstommy


----------

